# Im making a stoner playlist... what should i add?



## MarijuanaCutie (Nov 25, 2011)

1. You Da One- Rihanna
2. White Rabbit- Jefferson Airplane (sucker punch movie remix)
3. Stoned- Smash Mouth
4. Relax- Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Jerriko (Nov 25, 2011)

Rocky Mountain High


----------



## MarijuanaCutie (Nov 25, 2011)

hmmm... ill search it up  thanks!


----------



## Chem Dawg (Nov 25, 2011)

kid cuddi -the mood
311- Amber
ludacris -What u Smoking on


----------



## Not A Game (Nov 25, 2011)

The Weed Song - Bone Thugs N Harmony
Maui Wowie - Kid Cudi


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2011)

Boston - Smokin ... my #1 go-to-tune for ... uhm, yeah. cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sadly enough that's how the singer from Boston killed himself.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brad_Delp


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 25, 2011)

Put some tiger army (my fav song is outlaw heart) or nick-13, tiger armies singer/founders side project (also his stage name for tiger army) carry my body down.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 25, 2011)

Queens Of The Stoneage - Go With The Flow
Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water

!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 25, 2011)

Also almost anything by SOJA (soldiers of jah army) is good. Love em when I'm high. Can just lose track of time with them playing


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

Deep Purple- Lazy (lol)


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey dirty, I read that link you made. Good read and a sad story indeed. Especially having a picture on the beer bottle. Poetic


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah his fiancee, super lame. I just saw them like around 5 years or so. He was still the singer but they had some new guy singing the high parts.
Depression is a bitch.


----------



## whufc (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;HFvaYRll-II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFvaYRll-II[/video]


----------



## Islam (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry I just had to recommend this one it's hilarious  

[video=youtube;ycO4FYbRXxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycO4FYbRXxM[/video]


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 25, 2012)

somafm.com secret agent station.


----------



## Tathi (Apr 25, 2012)

I need some sleep. By Eels. Elegant and beautiful. Eyes on fire by blue foundation is also amazing.


----------



## Grojak (Apr 28, 2012)

As far as Smash Mouth goes check out Virgin Girl off the Half Baked Soundtrack (you'll swear it aint them)

311 -something from their 1st 2 albums (not a fan of anything after Grassroots really) for really chill check out My Stoney Baby or Who's Got the Herb

The Toyes: Hey Uncle Same Leave Us Pot Smokers Alone (they wrote smoke 2 joints)

Pink Floyd Us and Them


----------



## borntoshine (Apr 28, 2012)

Anything from Cypress hill .. Hits from the bong, I wanna get high, insane in the membrane... and Immortal Technique.. like The point of no return, dance with the devil, and the cause of death.. Krayzie bone- smoking buddha


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 28, 2012)

Pink Floyd, The Dark Side of the Moon, Brain Damage.


----------



## dbkick (Apr 28, 2012)

idontlikesociety said:


> Queens Of The Stoneage - Go With The Flow
> Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water
> 
> !


You do know Smoke on the Water has nothing to do with drugs right? on another note the mother of all things that are happy smoke related tunes , A Passage to Bangkok by Rush.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 29, 2012)

I had some good ideas for a stoner playlist but after reading what everyone suggested I don't want my good music ending up on the same I pod as the songs listed!


----------



## dbkick (Apr 29, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I had some good ideas for a stoner playlist but after reading what everyone suggested I don't want my good music ending up on the same I pod as the songs listed!


musical taste is a matter of opinion, whats good to you is shit to others.


----------



## Grojak (Apr 29, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I had some good ideas for a stoner playlist but after reading what everyone suggested I don't want my good music ending up on the same I pod as the songs listed!



What are these ideas that are so good? It's easy to poke fun at others but you fail to present yourself as vulnerable by posting your picks.


----------



## Grojak (Apr 29, 2012)

Check this out... Willie Nelson, Snoop Dogg, Kris Kristopherson and Jayme Johnson did a song called Roll Me Up

http://rollmeup.willienelson.com/


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 29, 2012)

Shpongle, Grateful Dead, Ratdog, Phil and Friends, Jerry Garcia Band, New Riders of the Purple Sage, STS9 to list a few. While being stoned its nice to listen to stuff you can zone out to. Did not mean to dis on the previous selections, just not my cup of tea, sorry. Also, ween, Zappa, Beats Antique, Disco Biscuits are all good. Some may say String Cheese or Phish (only sometimes for me).


----------



## Grojak (Apr 29, 2012)

Phish kids ruined the scene man!!! Don't know who Shpongle is but I have something like 200+ dead shows. There is nothing wrong with all that, hell I'm a dead head and I'll be seeing New Riders his August at Northwest String Summit hosted by Yonder Mountain String Band. Those are all great bands but variation is good, I like to throw some Sublime in with my Dead some 311 with my Floyd... I try not to stick to one genre.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 30, 2012)

Anything that could lead to potential face melting is usually good by me. I agree the scene lacks the love it used to have. Have fun a New Riders, Dave Nelson is a fav.


----------



## DunwichHorror (Apr 30, 2012)

Asteroid-Dr. Smoke, Sleep -Dragonaut, The entire Crack The Skye Album by Mastodon, Red Fang-Prehistoric Dog, The Atomic Bitchwax-Fourty-Five, Kick The Sun, Hope You Die, and Kiss The Sun


----------

